# Value of an old wooden ammo box



## nchobbyfarm (Apr 10, 2011)

Does anyone know what an old ammo box in fair condition is worth. I had forgotten I had it.


----------



## nchobbyfarm (Apr 10, 2011)




----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Looks like a great nest box for chickens or rabbits!


----------



## nchobbyfarm (Apr 10, 2011)

Thank you for weighing in.


----------



## boatswain2PA (Feb 13, 2020)

I dunno, but it's pretty cool.

Recommend you do a little searching around for how old it is.


----------



## doc- (Jun 26, 2015)

antique wood ammo box at DuckDuckGo


DuckDuckGo. Privacy, Simplified.




duckduckgo.com





Anything with "Made in USA" on it should be worth a lot-- very rare these days.


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

Cool !
I've got a Remington one that looks very similar, but has dovetail joints on the corners.
Hang onto it or give it to a friend or family member that appreciates such stuff.

Might be worth $50 tops to the right person. It's damaged and is probably post WW2 since it's nailed together.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

$30


Vintage Western Cartridge Company Small Arms Ammunition Wood Crate East Alton IL | Ammo Boxes | Vintage Hunting - Zeppy.io


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

others


ammo box - Google Search


----------



## nchobbyfarm (Apr 10, 2011)

Thanks all. It will look nice up on the shelf. I was just curious about the value.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

My granddad had four or five of them out in his shop, full of old tractor parts. The hardware and sporting goods stores used to throw them away.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

A few years back a "new" decorating trend was to use those old larger ammo boxes as foot stools and end tables.

Now some stores are selling new ammo box replicas in the home decor section.


----------

